# What brand of grill do you have ?



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm looking for a new gas grill and was wondering what grills some of my fellow Botl have . In your reply please include the brand and model if possible and what you do and don't like about it . Also include any extra features it might have like a rotisserie , smoker box , side burner or even a deep fryer . I currently have a Char-Broil that is about 13 years old . Still works but it is looking shabby and I've rebuilt it a couple times now . I'd like to get one of the new all stainless steel propane models and preferably with a built in smoker box too .


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

I have a 10 year old walmart grill that i absolutley love! It has a grill and an upper rack and thats it it cols 75 bucks but i wouldnt sell it for the world. It cooks great like me ahem ahem and has the best gas consumption rate ever! I may have changed that tank once a year and its still about a quarter full. You can spend a thousand dollars on a gruill which i have done in the past and my wally world grill is about the same if not better than the monster grill.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

We have a 1994 vintage Weber Genesis silver model gas grill with cast iron grill plates that is still going strong(did replace burner tubes a few years back though). Highly recommend the Weber line!:tu


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I have a two year old Charmglow Stainless Steel 4 Burner that I picked up at Home Depot. Not too expensive at all but works for my needs (which aren't very demanding).

No fancy frills or anything, just a straight 4 burner grill with a side burner for pots etc. Very easy to use and clean. It was very economical and works great! The only thing I dislike about it is that the Stainless steel that they use for this model turns blue around the side-vents and that's aggravating.

Other than that though its a good inexpensive grill


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

I have a 4 burner Vermont Castings grill.
Got it in the spring as a last year's model from Home Depot, so it was a couple hundred bucks less than the new ones (though it was also unused). Very well built, solid, works great.


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

I have a 6 year old Weber Genesis Silver C (or maybe B). I love the thing. The 5 year warranty is great and their support when a replacement is awesome. I suggest going cast iron grates (included from Home Depot only, or purchased seperately there). I had issues with the original grates because of the temps and brushing hot (brush grates when cool).

My parents have a 12-15 year old Weber that is still going strong, their quality is awesome. The temps are also great. They have a smoker box addition if interested, I just use a thick foil grease catch container with foil on top poked with holes when I need smoke.


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

I don't know the brand, but it's like this one.


----------



## froggert (Feb 5, 2008)

Another vote for weber. I really like the cast iron cooking surface.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

DennisP said:


> I have a 6 year old Weber Genesis Silver C (or maybe B). I love the thing. The 5 year warranty is great and their support when a replacement is awesome. I suggest going cast iron grates (included from Home Depot only, or purchased seperately there). I had issues with the original grates because of the temps and brushing hot (brush grates when cool).


:tpd: I've had the same model for the same length of time. The nice thing about Weber is that you can easily get replacement parts. I need to replace the grates and flavor bars this year and the auto-ignition switch went out on Saturday. I can get all those parts nearby.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Bubba -NJ said:


> I'm looking for a new gas grill and was wondering what grills some of my fellow Botl have . In your reply please include the brand and model if possible and what you do and don't like about it . Also include any extra features it might have like a rotisserie , smoker box , side burner or even a deep fryer . I currently have a Char-Broil that is about 13 years old . Still works but it is looking shabby and I've rebuilt it a couple times now . I'd like to get one of the new all stainless steel propane models and preferably with a built in smoker box too .


I had one with a rotisserie and thought it was a cool idea when I got it but never used it once in 7 years.

I found this today and decided to pick one up. By the time I replace the grates, burners and igniter (it's time), it nearly costs 1/2 of what this grill costs...not to mention, IT'S HUGE!



> Sears has a Kenmore 6 burner gas grill on "2007 Closeout" for $279.88
> 
> Kenmore 6 Burner LP Gas Grill with 72,000bBTU's.
> 1,050 Sq. In. Total grilling.
> ...


Reviews seem good

Sear Grill Link

I hope this helps

~Mark


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Btw - because the Sears grill is so big, it may be tough to find a cover.

This is the best deal I could find for a 2XL cover:

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...t_shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=AFTN7F3JTVJT3&v=glance

~Mark


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> :tpd: I've had the same model for the same length of time. The nice thing about Weber is that you can easily get replacement parts. I need to replace the grates and flavor bars this year and the auto-ignition switch went out on Saturday. I can get all those parts nearby.


Agree on parts. And I timed mine to make sure I got new grates and thermometer right before the warranty ended.

I actually got my cast iron my warranty replacment for the regular and took the brand new ones to home depot and paid difference to upgrade.


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

Everybody get ready to laugh at me....


We can't have LP/charcoal grills where we live, but we really felt we couldn't go without one, so we have..... a George Foreman full size grill. It's about the size of a dome grill, but is one big heating element. It doesn't work as well as a charcoal, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Tripp said:


> Everybody get ready to laugh at me....
> 
> 
> We can't have LP/charcoal grills where we live, but we really felt we couldn't go without one, so we have..... a George Foreman full size grill. It's about the size of a dome grill, but is one big heating element. It doesn't work as well as a charcoal, but it's better than nothing.


heck, I have one of those :tu

Only way I cook pork chops anymore. Great for burgers and grilling vegetables as well.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Weber Silver, Best grill I have ever owned. Going on @ 6 yrs now. :tu


----------



## BradSacramento (Sep 19, 2007)

Holland grill here. Love how you don't have to watch it cook - it is all based on time cooking. It is also a steamer and smoker. Cooks the best steak, pork chops, pizza, etc., I've ever had. I've had mine for about 18 months and I think it is the Tradition model. Check out their site.

My dad likes to make fun of it and tell me it isn't a real grill - he tells me it is an oven. I tell him, by real grill you mean something to stand by while flames shoot up in your face and you keep flipping things over so you feel like you are doing something? I always tell him I'll be sure not to cook him a nice big steak on the "oven" when he comes. He can have a sandwich. He doesn't like that and of course loves the Holland then.

Brad


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Although I don't see it any more on their site; I have a Weber Silver B propane grill. You can do a google search on them to find out. It wasn't cheap but I wanted to make a good investment (approx $500). This is the best grill that I have used. It always lights; solid construction; and doesn't suffer from hot zones. I truly feel that you can't go wrong with a Weber and should always have them at the top of your list.

Now... I prefer propane for cooking. So that is what this model is. I'm sure others will chime in about flavor of charcoal & such. For me it is a time thing. I don't have to worry about heating up coals & such. I usually get home from work around 7pm. So by 8 o'clock I can be enjoying dinner with just about any steak/cut. 

HTH and good luck with the purchase.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Weber Stainless model here. :tu


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

I have a Weber Genesis Silver and I love it.

The thing I love the most about mine is that it uses natural gas.
I never have to worry about a half-cooked steak or running out to swap cylinders. 

Just roll it out, plug it in, and grill!


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm a charcoal man!!! Weber all the way!!!:ss


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

glking said:


> I have a Weber Genesis Silver and I love it.
> 
> The thing I love the most about mine is that it uses natural gas.
> I never have to worry about a half-cooked steak or running out to swap cylinders.
> ...


so its hooked up to your houses gas line?


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> so its hooked up to your houses gas line?


I believe about any propane grill can be converted to use the house natural gas. The one drawback is heat, natural gas does not burn as hot as propane, so not great for doing a good steak where intense heat is used.


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Char Broil Big Easy. It has reversible grates for grilling and searing, rottiserie (use it) and one of the grates can be replaced by a cast iron flat top. I've had it since 02 and the only thing I don't like about it is it's out of gas and the grocery store had New York strip on sale for $4 a pound tonight. Any guesses on what I'm getting tomorrow?

I've got an electric smoker for that purpose and the ex got the Weber charcoal in the divorce. :hn


----------



## RevZeek (Dec 17, 2007)

I vote for the weber but if you're looking to spend some money, check out a Solaire grill or a Big Green Egg. I used to work at a store that sold grills and these three were awesome. That Solaire will sear a hamburger in seconds man.


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> so its hooked up to your houses gas line?


Yup.

I have two different quick-connect outlets on the side of the house. One on the deck and one on the patio. It is similar to the connectors on an air hose.


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

DennisP said:


> I believe about any propane grill can be converted to use the house natural gas. The one drawback is heat, natural gas does not burn as hot as propane, so not great for doing a good steak where intense heat is used.


Conversions may not work well, but a burner that is designed for natural gas gets plenty hot. It doesn't take very long to max out the thermometer (600 degrees) on my grill.


----------



## tenbaseg (Oct 27, 2007)

I have a Weber Spirit. I got it last year after 3 long years of frustration with a Kenmore that I had. 

The weber cooks evenly, gets hot really quickly, and maintains temps perfectly. 

Great little grill.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

A Weber One-Touch Gold charcoal grill that I got as a 10 year "seniority" gift from my workplace a few years ago. I abuse the hell out of it. Grill with it whenever the opportunity presents itself, and with a bit of modification (two fire bricks and a tinfoil drip pan) I even smoke with it.

Makes some awesome beef brisket with it.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

mikey202 said:


> I'm a charcoal man!!! Weber all the way!!!:ss


:tu:tu:tu:tu
I've had the same Weber for 20 years. I switched to gas and couldn't get chicken or tri-tip to taste right so I gave away the gas grill and went back to charcoal. Despite what everyone keeps trying to tell me about their gas grilling, they still can't come close. They try to make up for the bland flavor by using lots of seasoning. 
JMO. I won't turn my nose at anyones effort to cook for me.


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

All these folks posting about their Weber grill should tell the rest of us something!

My main grill is a JenAir my wife bought for me a year or so ago. I know, ya' stinkin' purists, it is a gas grill, but wood chips do just fine, thank you very much, and I have pinpoint temperature control with gas. Nonetheless, I am admitting defeat and will buy a charcoal grill this year.


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

duhman said:


> :tu:tu:tu:tu
> I've had the same Weber for 20 years. I switched to gas and couldn't get chicken or tri-tip to taste right so I gave away the gas grill and went back to charcoal. Despite what everyone keeps trying to tell me about their gas grilling, they still can't come close. They try to make up for the bland flavor by using lots of seasoning.


I'm with ya. I've had two Weber kettle grills for years and love to fire them both up when making a big meal or entertaining. Nothing compares to Kingsford's charbroiled taste.

Although, watching my new favorite outdoor chef gets me thinking about adding a gas grill to my repertoire this summer, just for the convenience. He cooks some good stuff!


----------



## Benz_one (Mar 22, 2006)

I have a Weber charcoal kettle grill and a Weber Smokey Mountain smoker.

Both are highly recommended.

One of these days, I will try a propane grill.


----------



## MooseToga (Jan 31, 2008)

Just wanted to advise you _against_ buying a Kenmore (Sears). I got it because it was on sale and a good deal for a nice-looking, stainless-steel grill, but I regret that decision every time I cook with it. The problem with it is the completely uneven heating - I could put two steaks on it, one in the front and one in the back, and fifteen minutes later the one in the back would be burned while the one in the front would be practically raw. As a result, if I'm cooking for a party or something, I have to constantly rotate the meat around the grill so each piece gets roughly the same amount of time in the hot area. Pain in the @ss.

One good thing I _can_ say for it is that it's remarkably sturdy - I've been passive-aggressively trying to kill it for years now and it won't die. I leave it out, uncovered, all the time, 365 days a year, through NY winters, and after four years it doesn't have a bit of rust on it, and runs like the day I bought it (like crap).


----------



## okbrewer (Nov 26, 2007)

I use a Vermont Castings that I purchased about 10 years ago, before they were available at Home Depot or Loews. It has an infrared rotisserie element and an oven element! I can bake pizzas in my grill at hotter temps than in my JennAir oven. I love the Vermont Castings, it is almost indestructable! I will probably never need to buy another grill.

I also use a SmokinTex electric smoker that I thoroughly enjoy! It may not be a purists smoker, but it does a great job and doesn't require any tending.

Bob R in OKC


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Kaisersozei said:


> I'm with ya. I've had two Weber kettle grills for years and love to fire them both up when making a big meal or entertaining. Nothing compares to Kingsford's charbroiled taste.
> 
> Although, watching my new favorite outdoor chef gets me thinking about adding a gas grill to my repertoire this summer, just for the convenience. He cooks some good stuff!


My friend from Calgary turned me onto him and I love his show! Unforunately, I have yet to actually see him on Food Network here (I saw it in Calgary). One of my beef brisket smokes on the charcoal grill was his recipe. According to the people that were visiting my place that day, it was an awesome brisket. 

You know you're dedicated to charcoal when you have 100 lbs of it sitting in your garage. Hey.. it was on sale and an awesome deal (bags of the Ranchers that HD did on a short special.. love the stuff, though it does ash.. lots of fine ash).

:tpd:


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I have a 4 burner Char Broil. It's a great grill. I bought the "dented" model at Home Depot for $150, regular $250. :tu


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

jquirit said:


> My friend from Calgary turned me onto him and I love his show! Unforunately, I have yet to actually see him on Food Network here (I saw it in Calgary). One of my beef brisket smokes on the charcoal grill was his recipe. According to the people that were visiting my place that day, it was an awesome brisket.
> 
> You know you're dedicated to charcoal when you have 100 lbs of it sitting in your garage. Hey.. it was on sale and an awesome deal (bags of the Ranchers that HD did on a short special.. love the stuff, though it does ash.. lots of fine ash).
> 
> :tpd:


I've seen him on the Fine Living channel . I guess they are a sister channel to Food Network because they run Food TV commercials . Wolfgang Puck is also on Fine Living .


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies . Weber and Char broil are the 2 brands I'm looking most at because of parts availability . Thanks for the info on the Kenmore , sounds like they should stick to kitchen appliances . As for charcoal , time just doesn't allow it for me during the week . One response mentioned the use of 2 fire bricks and a foil pan for smoking . What are fire bricks ? A picture or link would help me as well as others I'm sure . :tu


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

Bubba -NJ said:


> Thanks for all the replies . Weber and Char broil are the 2 brands I'm looking most at because of parts availability . Thanks for the info on the Kenmore , sounds like they should stick to kitchen appliances . As for charcoal , time just doesn't allow it for me during the week . One response mentioned the use of 2 fire bricks and a foil pan for smoking . What are fire bricks ? A picture or link would help me as well as others I'm sure . :tu


I believe that the firebricks are just some sort of ceramic brick. I'm not sure how it would work for smoking but i know they use them for lining furnaces and kilns. :2


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

mikey202 said:


> I'm a charcoal man!!! Weber all the way!!!:ss


:tpd: My Weber gold is my grill of choice hands down.

I do use a gas grill (cheapo Char-Broil) on the deck at the condo (rule against gas grills on the decks) and we used to have a natual gas grill next to the patio (ripped that sucker out when I bought a Weber). There is just no comparison between gas and the taste you can get from good charcoal.

Maybe I am a "purist"  ... I do seem to enjoy a nice cold *Gin* martini while I'm cooking.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Bubba -NJ said:


> Thanks for all the replies . Weber and Char broil are the 2 brands I'm looking most at because of parts availability . Thanks for the info on the Kenmore , sounds like they should stick to kitchen appliances . As for charcoal , time just doesn't allow it for me during the week . One response mentioned the use of 2 fire bricks and a foil pan for smoking . What are fire bricks ? A picture or link would help me as well as others I'm sure . :tu


We've had our Weber Silver Series for over 8 years I know and maybe longer. We cook on it at least once a week and during warmer months as much as 4 times. Mine has the stainless steel cooking grates so they never need replaced. This year I"m going to replace the burners and the flavor bars....that's it for over 8 years of hard use.

We also have a gas standup box smoker (smokey mountian I think). This thing works like a champ. I never thought I'd like using a gas smoker but I love it. Now I"ll load up the smoker with some steaks for 30-40 mins prior to a cookout then finish them off on a hot grill, man that's some good eating!!! I know it's not a charcoal smoker but it still works way better than I thought it would.

Here's what my smoker looks like:

https://www.ruralking.com/Store/images/034120066.jpg


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have a builtin 36" natural gas DCS stainless steel heats up just fine to sear stakes


----------



## avid toker (Dec 4, 2006)

Weber 2 burner gas grill, a Big Green Egg and an electric smoker


----------



## RevZeek (Dec 17, 2007)

avid toker said:


> Weber 2 burner gas grill, a Big Green Egg and an electric smoker


:tu on the Big Green Egg! At last someone else who's heard of this! I'm telling you hands down that this is the best charcoal grill out there.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Bubba -NJ said:


> Thanks for all the replies . Weber and Char broil are the 2 brands I'm looking most at because of parts availability . Thanks for the info on the Kenmore , sounds like they should stick to kitchen appliances . As for charcoal , time just doesn't allow it for me during the week . One response mentioned the use of 2 fire bricks and a foil pan for smoking . What are fire bricks ? A picture or link would help me as well as others I'm sure . :tu


That was I. Fire bricks are basically ceramic bricks used for lining fireplaces, kilns, and other structures that would have to be able to contain a high amount of heat that'd typically cause a normal brick to fracture. The fire brick would be laid on it's side (thinnest side down) to form a wall by which the hot charcoal would remain on one side and the drip pan on the other. The fire brick also acts as a stabilizing mass within the grill to help maintain temp as it would fluctuate (it would be a lot easier smoking/bbq'ing in a real smoker rather than a kettle grill.. but I make due with what I got!).

The idea I first came across at the Virtual Weber Bullet, a website dedicated to smoking/bbq'ing with the Weber Smokey Mountain smoker. Great website, lots of discussion about experiences, technqiues, recipes, and hardware.

http://tvwbb.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/9040039023/m/6750042994

Inside that thread is also a pic similar to what I am doing with my kettle when I am bbq'ing.


----------



## Fortune500 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a massive CharGriller I got from Lowes a few years back... I love this grill.

I'm a charcoal man all the way...I use it for slow smoking beef and pork loin all the time.


----------



## jonzun (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a Weber Genesis series that I have had since 1994 and the ability to replace parts has been very nice. I really enjoy the 3 burners and the consistancy of the temp... I have delt with CS several times to replace parts and most of them have bee under warrenty and replaced for free. You can't put a price on quality CS IMO... Good luck!


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have a Char Broil that I picked up at a Labor Day Weekend sale a year and a half ago. It was something like 20-25% off at Lowes. It has a side grill and three burners. So far, I’m very pleased with it. It cooks rather evenly and is easy to clean. Plus, BBQing is a great excuse to smoke a stogie.


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> :tpd: I've had the same model for the same length of time. The nice thing about Weber is that you can easily get replacement parts. I need to replace the grates and flavor bars this year and the auto-ignition switch went out on Saturday. I can get all those parts nearby.


:tpd:I use a genesis silver ,3 burner,13 years and have not changed anything,not even the igniter, the only problem I have is the right side cooks a little hotter than the left...I store this outside all winter without even a cover and it still looks brand new..


----------



## dhaus (Jan 16, 2007)

Tried ribs twice on a charbroil grill - the hausfrau declared no more, they were awful. Got a Weber Genesis Silver B. Ribs are now requested when company is coming - real indirect heat is fun way to grill. Can do a pork shoulder on low for 3+ hours for pulled pork or sear steaks on high. It is now 4 years old and is used 2 times a week in the winter and sometimes 5-6 n the summer. No problems and nothing replaced after heavy use. Oh, the porcelain covered cast iron grates are the way to go.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Napoleon Prestige series. When I brought it home my wife took one look at it and said "Honey, *that's* a man grill!". She was right... I love my grill.
LINK
Great features... I Love the rotisserie, makes great chiken or small roasts.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm pretty much decided on a Weber Summit S-450 with the included rotisserie and smoker burner box . I've read alot of reviews and the Weber brand with their great customer service seems to be the way to go . Now I just have to find a good deal . :ss


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

Bubba -NJ said:


> I'm pretty much decided on a Weber Summit S-450 with the included rotisserie and smoker burner box . I've read alot of reviews and the Weber brand with their great customer service seems to be the way to go . Now I just have to find a good deal . :ss


Awesome. You won't regret it.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

I have Webber Silver - works great for me - only gets used about 4 or 5 months out of the year


----------



## jonzun (Jan 15, 2008)

You won't be disappointed... Get a cover if you plan to have it exposed to the elements and get ready to cook..


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

The new grill will live in the garage when not in use so no cover needed currently . I pretty much grill all year long , not as much in the winter but still a couple times a month when its cold .


----------



## MooseToga (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm actually now in the market for a new grill, replacing my crappy Kenmore. I'm between a Weber Genesis E-320 and a Fiesta Blue Ember, which has been very well-reviewed and was a Best Buy in Consumer Reports. The Weber's about $250 more, but I'm pretty confident that I'd have it for a good ten years; my dad swears by Weber and has had his since the mid-90's. What I like about the Fiesta, aside from price, is its cool features - LED lights for night grilling, built-in bottle opener (so unnecessary, so gimmicky, but still pretty kickass), smoker box, side burner which can be converted into an ice bucket (the Fiesta people are all about drinking while you grill, I guess), rotisserie, pretty much any grill feature I can think of. But I know perfectly well that it wouldn't last as long, or probably cook quite as well, as the Weber.


----------



## Tazman (Nov 11, 2006)

For durability you cant beat the Weber Genesis series. I have had mine out on the deck since 1995 and use it four or five times a week. Last year I had to replace the flavorizer bars because they were getting rot holes, so I invested 80 bucks and I was good to go.


----------



## PipesandGOP (Feb 7, 2008)

Got to go with the Grill N Roast. It's got plenty of size but not overly huge, great sturdy construction, going more for durability than fanciness, is perfect for searing a steak or cooking burgers but also has leuvers (sp?) you can shut to cut down on the flame contact to roast my favorite... cornish hens with a can of your choice beverage shoved up them or thigh/leg quarters without totally burning them from flare ups. Also from what I've heard although luckily never had to deal with them in the 6 or 7 years we've had it, the company has excellent service.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

My Weber Summit S-450 was ordered over the weekend and it should be here in 2 weeks . A friend ordered it for me through a club he belongs to that runs infomercials on tv . Sweet deal .


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Weber.
A small brick grill that was built by the previous owners that I have my eyes on to expand.
This year: purchasing La Caja China.


----------



## Infidel (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm a BBQ noob and went propane BBQ hunting today. Our local B&M mainly carried Webber and Broil King with a small smattering of others. Our BBS (Big Box Stores) mostly carry flimsy crap and I wasn't interested in supporting those anymore.

I must say I was extremely impressed with the structural quality of the Webber offerings as well as the design for cleaning and the little "extras" (such as built-in tank scale) - very top notch and Broil King couldn't hold a flame to it. In comparison, the Broil King's had some wobble and a lot of plastic. However, I opted for a Broil King due to the insides.

The Webber Genesis is what I was looking at, had 3 burners arranged horizontally to the front of the grill and a really piddly upper rack. And apparently, if I was going to cook something small and lite only one burner, I had to use the back burner (no idea why). That deterred me from pouncing on it. The nozzle controls were on the right hand piling surface (aka "exterior shelf") which reduced the amount of stuff you could have. The exterior shelves were not collapsible.

The Broil King I opted for had 4 burners lined vertically to the opening with heat shield inserts that supposedly allow you to have different heat across the grilling surface so you could cook something really hot and something else on a much lower setting beside it without interference (we'll see how that goes). My current BBQ actually has that feature but it decides itself where the hot/cool spots will be and they change randomly and the only warning is a blackend effect on the meaty comestible.
The BK has the collapsible exterior shelves and the main controls on the front. It also comes with the side burner and rotisserie w/ rotisserie burner.

Now, in the long run, I"m not sure if the BTU's will really make a differnece for me but the Webber was around 42,000 and the BK was 56,000 implying I can get my steak cooked faster. My wife is all about the instant cooking but I prefer to take my time on a steak. Both models I looked at came with stainless steel grills. I'm too lazy in the maintenance department to bother with the cast iron.

* I'm open for arguments on why I should switch to the Webber Genesis and if convincing enough, I'll make the emergency call to switch my order.
* 
I hear charcoal is all the rage and that wood is even better but I like the propane convenience. One day I might be cool enough to switch.


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

I have a Weber Genesis Sliver grill that I have for years that I like. No problems with it at all. I also have a Brinkman Cimmaron smoker when I want to smoke something.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I finally got my new grill , the Weber Summit S-450 . Put it together this morning , not much to do , but unpacking it probably took the most time . I did a test heat up(all 6 burners on high) to see how hot the temperature guage would read and once it reached 650 degrees I turned it off . While it was hot I cleaned the ss grates with a ss bristle brush that I dunked in water repeatedly as recommended on another forum . I had a little trouble getting the rotisserie burner lit but it is working fine now . Made some burgers for dinner and cleaned up the grill while still hot , now I see what I've been missing , clean up is a snap . I also added bacon to the burgers which I cooked on the grill(I love bacon cooked on the grill) . On my Charbroil when cooking bacon I needed to use my water spray bottle alot to tame the flare ups , not so on the Weber . Some neighbors were even admiring my new grill .


----------



## Blowin' Smoke (Mar 21, 2008)

I have a Weber. I have had it for about 5 years, awesome grill! The quality is top notch. I def. recommend their lineup unless you are getting really high end and spending over $2000


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

I have a TEC Sterling II. IR technology. Makes a big difference in the way meat tastes compared to cooking over an open flame. Some guests have commented on how good my steaks taste and unfortunatly I know it's the grill not me. lol


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

I have the standard round black Weber charcoal....and I love it. It doesn't let me down and I love the taste of food grilled over charcoal (the lump charcoal, no briquets). It seems to be of good quality and the price is right.


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

We have an 18" Weber charcoal grill we picked up for about $65. It's about 5 years old or so and probably ready for replacement. 

Shoot, now I need to uncover it and check it out and clean it up, if it's still useable...


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Went down and picked this one up a few nights ago. Up until this one I have been using some cheap charcoal grill they were too ashamed to put a name on, but it done a decent job. I have been wanting a nice gasser for a few years now, and finally picked one up.

Brinkmann ProSeries 8300 
$198 from WalMart


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Blue Rhino Propane (portable)


----------

